# Aviation Illustration



## MarkH (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Found this forum yesterday since I'm an airplane nut thought it would be interesting to stick around take part. 
My day job is a storyboard illustrator for ad agencies, but I've enjoyed drawing aircraft all my life. Right now I do it for fun (ie- not paid ). Here's a couple that I've done in the last year (digital - Corel Painter). I'd love to hear your thoughts.
Cheers,


----------



## Rusker (Nov 13, 2007)

WOW!  Impressive! Have anymore?


----------



## MarkH (Nov 13, 2007)

Sure. Quickee Dambusters stuff




You-know-who working on you-know-what


----------



## evangilder (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice stuff, Mark. I really like the sense of motion you gave on the Thunderbolt one.


----------



## DOUGRD (Nov 13, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Nice stuff, Mark. I really like the sense of motion you gave on the Thunderbolt one.



I agree. My first impression of that picture was "That T-Bolt is haulin' ash!!" Very, very nice work Mark. I'm jealous as all get out!!!!


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 13, 2007)

Great stuff! How bout thirds?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 13, 2007)

Fantastic pictures Mark!! Welcome to the forum mate


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 14, 2007)

Mark Well done! nice pics, welcome to the forum.


----------



## MarkH (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Guys
Here's a Cdn, Lt. Grey:


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2007)

MarkH: Welcome to the forum. I can't see your pic's, my company has a
block on what I can see, at work. Check it out when I get home. You'll
like the place...... I do !

Charles


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 14, 2007)

Fine work! Welcome to the Forum.

From a fellow Dambuster devotee


----------



## MarkH (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Guys
Here's some more Dambusters for you DML


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice one! Any more?

Being (very!) picky (if I may make so bold!) but the valorous Hopgood (who, by the way, should have also been awarded a [posthumous] VC) was, I understand, further ‘down stream’ when the wing came off. However, I fully appreciate the artistic need to get the dam as the background focus to the picture. (Not picking a fight at all – how could I? I’ve no artistic talent whatsoever!)


----------



## Wurger (Nov 14, 2007)

Hallo MarkH,

It is a great stuff.I haven't seen a such wonderful graphic for a long time.  Congrats mate and welcome there.Greetings from Poland.


----------



## MarkH (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks again folks. I'd love to keep doing these quick things, as the fully rendered colour stuff eats up time that I don't have (I have an unfinished Harvard illustration that I haven't touched in weeks).
To be honest it's alot more fun as well.
DML, you're probably right. Even though I have an interest in planes I'm sure there are many of you here that have a better grasp of the historical details than I do. That's another advantage of doing this quick stuff. It's easier to change too there's not as much sweat invested in it.


----------



## Erich (Nov 14, 2007)

dang Mark I luv that rear shot of the Lanc and crew. what medium are you using for them ?

E


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 14, 2007)

Good oh! Glad you didn't take offence.


----------



## MarkH (Nov 14, 2007)

Erich
They're digital. Corel Painter.
m


----------



## Erich (Nov 14, 2007)

Mark are you interested in doing any Luftwaffe aircraft ? of course the black coloration would be excellent for night fighters.......... hint hint

E


----------



## MarkH (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd consider it.
m


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2007)

Excellent stuff Mark, welcome to the forums.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 14, 2007)

MarkH.... Finally got to look at your stuff from home. WOW !! Good stuff.
Do you do anything with Japanese aircraft ? Again, welcome...

Charles


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 15, 2007)

An important fact of the Dams mission not generally known is that Hopgood, (M – Mother), #2 in the attack on the Möehne and shot down during his run, had suffered significant damage on the way to the target.

The port outer engine was hit and feathered, the front gunner (Gregory) was probably killed as nothing more was heard from him for the rest of the mission. The wireless operator (Minchin) reported being ‘hit in the leg’; it was actually nearly severed, but that was not known about until nearly an hour later when the rear gunner found him crawling up the fuselage (have you seen inside a Lanc fuselage?) and assisted him to abandon the aircraft. During that time Minchin never uttered any complaint. The rear gunner (Burcher) was hit in the groin and stomach, which must have stung just a wee bit. The loss of the port outer meant that there was no power to the rear turret either. Hopgood himself was badly hit in the HEAD and continued to fly with the Engineer (Brennan) holding a handkerchief to the wound in an effort to staunch the serious blood loss.

Despite these serious setbacks, Hopgood continued to the target with Gibson and Martin without a murmur and attacked unhesitatingly when ordered to do so. On 3 engines, with no suppressive fire from the front turret, he flew an accurate attack into the now thoroughly alerted defences and paid the price. However, even then, Hopgood’s heroism knew no bounds and he remained in control of a now blazing, fully asymmetric, aircraft while he tried to gain height for his crew to abandon the mortally hit Lancaster.


Due to Hopgood’s gallant efforts, 3 of his crew DID get out, although the seriously injured Minchin did not survive the very low level abandonment. Bomb Aimer Fraser and Rear Gunner Burcher did get away with it, Burcher with a broken back after hitting the tailplane. They both only survived because they had the presence of mind to pull their ‘chutes INSIDE the aircraft and feed the canopy into the slipstream and be dragged out by it. Burcher landed, unable to move due to his injuries, immediately downstream of the dam that his colleagues were trying to destroy and in the path of any potential flood.

The point of this diatribe is that, with all the criticism commonly levelled at the Military in general and Bomber Command in particular, the personal attributes of loyalty, bravery, selflessness and real heroism of this order should be recognised forever – and people reminded of it on a regular basis.  

Happy if the Mods want to move this post to another, more appropriate, thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 15, 2007)

Bl**dy h**l mate! Some amazing artwork there.....keep it coming! Oh, and welcome to the family....


----------



## MarkH (Nov 15, 2007)

Something like this, DML?


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Nov 15, 2007)

Very atmospheric!


----------



## Bf109_g (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm really impressed with the Dambusters stuff, Mark! Well done! 

And welcome to the forum, mate.


----------



## DBII (Nov 16, 2007)

Great pictures. Warbirds look better in B&W. I look forward to seeing more.

DBII


----------



## Erich (Nov 16, 2007)

Mark my cancer is acting up sorry for not responding sooner, are you interested in some LW night fighter photos to work from for a black/white example of your fine illustrations ?


----------



## MarkH (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi Erich
I'll, PM you.
Cheers,
m


----------



## Erich (Nov 16, 2007)

sure no problem friend


----------



## JP Vieira (Nov 18, 2007)

Very good: keep it up. congrats


----------

